# Zebra Theta - now available! (The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer)



## TheUnfinished (Jun 19, 2017)

Flip down your Wayfarers, roll up the sleeves on your jacket and order the most garish cocktail on the menu (whilst keeping an eye out for zombies) because it's time for *The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer*!

Over the next three months I'm going to be releasing a whole host of synth soundsets that evoke all the glittering, nostalgic glitz and horror of the 70s and 80s synth sounds we all know and love.

I'll also be giving away free stuff, providing discounts and having a big, old summer sale.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Zebra Theta* is a collection of 200 patches for *u-he Zebra2*.

*Theta* is designed to take *Zebra* back a few years and create classic synth sounds but with a little bit of modern, cinematic bite.

The sound is inspired by great analogue machines such as the *Prophet 5*, *Minimoog* and *Yamaha CS* series, as well as digital classics like the *DX7*, *Fairlight* and *Emulator II*. So you can expect synth patches that are warm, crunchy, lo-fi, phat and crisp. There’s drift and depth, punch and presence.

Theta’s perfect if f you’re a fan of modern synth scores such as _*Tron Legacy*_, _*Ex Machina*_, _*Stranger Things*_ and _*Mr Robot*_, or dig the music from game series such as _*Mass Effect*_ and _*Deus Ex*_. Or maybe you fancy creating your own soundtrack to the new _*Blade Runner*_ movie?

Lush, lustrous pads; deep, dense bass; intense, innovative leads; driving, dynamic sequences; smooth, sweeping scapes; all with that familiar 80s retro vibe, but with a little hint of the contemporary. *Zebra Theta* is also great for ambient and synthwave music, as well as cinematic soundtracks.

There’s also a *Dark Edition*, utilising the devilish darkness of *ZebraHZ*‘s analogue-modelling filters. Plus, all patches come with kinetic controls via the modwheel and X/Y pads.

Synths are back!

Walkthrough video...



Demo tracks...



*Zebra Theta* is available for *£24.99 +VAT*, with the *Dark Edition* at *£34.99 +VAT.*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Phonec Phosphor* is two collections of 128 patches for Psychic Modulation’s *Phonec 2*.

*Phosphor Vol 1* and *Vol 2* delve deep into this dysfunctional synth environment to produce a unique blend of the holistic, the harmonious and the horrendous. By turns beautiful and terrible, *Phosphor* provides a meandering, capricious and sumptuous landscape of damaged and delectable sounds.

Tapping into the vibe of synth pioneers such as *Boards of Canada*, *John Carpenter* and *Aphex Twin*, *Phosphor* delivers solid basses, resonant pads, clunky leads, deceptive sequences and claustrophobic atmospheres. All with a dusty, raw and suspicious character.

*Phosphor* inhabits a world where ley lines meet motorways, where pylons loom over stone circles and where the ghosts of the past invent a future that will never happen.

*Phonec Phosphor Vol 1* and *Vol 2* are both available for *£14.99 +VAT*.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Hooray! It's *The Unfinished Summer Sale*! As if *The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer* couldn't get any better!

Okay, enough exclamation marks (or points, if you prefer... wrongly).

You can get up to *50% off* of *The Unfinished* synth soundsets, sample packs and bundles. Just add stuff to your cart and use the discount code *FABORAMA*.

The *Summer Sale* runs throughout the whole of August. Happy shopping amigos.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Uno LX Vulcan* is a collection 150 patches for the wonderful *Uno LX* synth, developed by *Togu Audio Line*.

The synth is a fantastically accurate emulation of the classic *Roland Juno* series of synths, and *Vulcan* utilises this great tone to bring you a soundset full of nostalgic warmth and analogue grit. And, not forgetting, THAT chorus sound.

Punchy basses, smooth pads, crisp plucks, quivering leads, chunky synths, lively sequences and more can be found in *Vulcan*‘s lo-fi analogue crunch, wide warm vibe and sweet drifting tones.

Inspired by legends such as *Vangelis*, *Human League*, *John Carpenter* and *Jan Hammer*; influenced by modern artists like *Michael McCann*, *Cliff Martinez*, *Ben Salisbury & Geoff Barrow* and *Timecop1983* (who also provides a terrific demo track for *Uno LX Vulcan*!).

Want the sounds but don't own *Uno LX*?! You're in luck, as I've teamed up with *Togu Audio Line* to create a *Special Edition* version of the soundset which provides you with a *20% discount code* for the synth! Lovely.

If you’re looking to create some 80s fuelled tracks, or just add a subtle hint of analogue synth to your music; whether you’re writing film and game soundtracks, producing ambient or getting your synthwave and synth pop groove on; *Vulcan* has a cornucopia of authentic retro noises to get you there.

*Uno LX Vulcan* and the *Special Edition* are available for *£19.99 +VAT*. And there'll be an extra discount for Newsletter subscribers, as always.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






*Diva Phenom Vol 1* is a collection of 150 patches for u-he’s *Diva* synth.

This soundset has been designed to capture the spirit of the amazing soundtrack to _*Stranger Things*_ by *Kyle Dixon* and *Michael Stein*. It is full of warmth, intimacy and 1980s nostalgia.

Utilising Diva’s amazing analogue emulation sound, *Phenom* produces a palette full of adventure, wonder and dread: *Stephen Spielberg* meets *John Carpenter*.

*Phenom* provides a heady mix of classic, analogue synth tones – simplicity, drift and lo-fi charm. There is a wealth of silky pads, crisp leads, dark basses, ominous soundscapes and characterful sequences. All are designed to start small and build as you mix them together. There is no overly lush reverb, no hugely thick unison; just beautiful, uncomplicated, wistful ideas.

And whilst *Phenom*‘s primary influence is _*Stranger Things*_, there are also glimpses of *Cliff Martinez*, *Goblin*, *Vangelis* and *Ben Salisbury & Geoff Barrow*. *Phenom* can also lend itself to ambient electronic genres and 80s-inspired genres such as Synthwave and Vaporwave.

*Diva Phenom Vol 1* is available for *£19.99 +VAT*. *Diva Phenom Vol 2* is also available for *£19.99 +VAT*, and you can get them both together in the *Diva Phenom Bundle* (for a limited time) for *£29.99 +VAT*.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Phonec looks great Matt look forward to your special offer.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 19, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Phonec looks great Matt look forward to your special offer.


Yes, it's huge fun to play with. And sometimes we need more fun, right?!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 19, 2017)

Let's kick things off with some free stuff!

50 brand new free sounds for u-he's marvellous TyrellN6 synth: *Kuu Quu*. Dark, retro and cinematic. And free.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jun 19, 2017)

Great ones mate!!! Thx synthpunk for guiding me to this!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 19, 2017)

Matt, can you also please add your free Tyrell N6 soundsets here or I can after your permission.
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-v-i-plugins-patches.56778/


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 19, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Matt, can you also please add your free Tyrell N6 soundsets here or I can after your permission.



Well, I can hardly say no to Kojak, now can I?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds great Matt! Love how simplistic and minimal the sounds are. More often times then not presets can get carried the way and over the top, these sound perfect.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 19, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Sounds great Matt! Love how simplistic and minimal the sounds are. More often times then not presets can get carried the way and over the top, these sound perfect.


Thanks Ryan. That's exactly what's intended with the feel of Diva Phenom. Smaller sounds. There's very minimal reverb and delay, for example. Some sounds are completely dry, just relying on the ADSR envelope for space.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 19, 2017)

You have got me seriously eying up a Zebra Theta combo!


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 19, 2017)

Had a listen to the walkthrough. Diva Phenom 1 and 2 sounds great.
I'll probably pick them up at some point.


----------



## Musicam (Jun 19, 2017)

Whats happen with EDNA? Not more products?


----------



## SirkusPi (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm particularly looking forward to the Phonec 2 sets. It's a very nice synth for a particular sound that deserves a lot more attention.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 20, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Whats happen with EDNA? Not more products?


Well, that's a Spitfire Audio thing. You'd have to ask them!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 20, 2017)

And here is the walkthrough video for Diva Phenom Vol 1 & 2.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 20, 2017)

Also thanks for the introduction to Phonec... never even heard of that synth. Sounds interesting!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 20, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Let's kick things off with some free stuff!
> 
> 50 brand new free sounds for u-he's marvellous TyrellN6 synth: *Kuu Quu*. Dark, retro and cinematic. And free.



Thanks Matt! Just downloaded this synth and all the presets. But where do I stick the presets? Searched my drives and looked for install instructions, but there's nothing but the presets... or am I blind?

Edit: Yes, Yes I am. 

Actually had to open the synth then look for the patches. For others that are confused or wearing dark sunglasses at night (on mac):

HD: Library: Audio: Presets: u-he: TyrellN6

The factory presets are a little messy so I stuck them in a folder labeled "factory patches", but the unfinished folders can be stuck in there (may want to add "The Unfinished" to the beginning of the folder name to match the previous 3 patch folders)

Thanks again, Matt. Cheers!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 23, 2017)

*Diva Phenom Vol 1*, *Diva Phenom Vol 2* and the *Diva Phenom Bundle* are now all released!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have no idea how I missed this. A Diva bundle from Unfinished? Oh NO! I just bought the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit. Well, these soundsets will have to be next.

One of the things about this I find most provocative is hearing Matt's sound design style in conjunction with such a great sounding "vintage" synth.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 23, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Whats happen with EDNA? Not more products?



That would be extremely cool, I'd definitely snatch it up.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Matt, these sound fantastic. I like the concept of keeping it simple, especially when layering many sounds. Phenom seems to be the Bernard Hermann toolkit of Diva sound design!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 24, 2017)

Snatched up the bundle today as well 

Some great sounds as always


----------



## KerrySmith (Jun 24, 2017)

I love these. It almost makes me think I have a whole new synth!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 25, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> I love these. It almost makes me think I have a whole new synth!



That to me is the sign of a great soundset. Besides being musically inspirational and perhaps leading you to new ways of looking at a synth I also sometimes find it highly educational in the sense of "wow, how did he do that?"


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 30, 2017)

Today is the last day to use the Newsletter discount code for *Diva Phenom* - go grab your copy!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 30, 2017)

KerrySmith said:


> I love these. It almost makes me think I have a whole new synth!


Yes I completely agree 

Loving the ARP Florence...sound I have a never heard before and favourited the BL Borders already 

Thanks Matt 

UPDATE: KY Tianschan almost blew up my Mac Pro 12-Core 

Note to self...enable multi-core on Unfinished patches


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 30, 2017)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> UPDATE: KY Tianschan almost blew up my Mac Pro 12-Core



Pfffft! Macs... :D

I can't check the sounds that are getting referenced as I've packed my studio away for the house move now!


----------



## KerrySmith (Jun 30, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Pfffft! Macs... :D
> 
> I can't check the sounds that are getting referenced as I've packed my studio away for the house move now!




Good luck with the move! 

But I agree that some of these sounds finally make me realize what people mean when they say that Diva can be a CPU hog.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 30, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Pfffft! Macs... :D
> 
> I can't check the sounds that are getting referenced as I've packed my studio away for the house move now!


You mean the sounds are not still bouncing around your head on a daily basis 

Also, moving your house sounds dangerous, I would get a few giants to help with that  I know terrible attempt at a joke..but its Friday!!


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 30, 2017)

Got the bundle today. 

Thanks !


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 2, 2017)

This has pushed me over the Diva cliff. Inspiring. Thanks. Got the bundle. Very happy.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 18, 2017)

New free soundset, *Podolski Jaune*.

30 free patches for u-he's free synth, *Podolski*. A little taste of some of the fun things this little, but clever synth can do.

Next week will see the release of the next commercial soundset in *The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer*: *Uno LX Vulcan*.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 19, 2017)

You continue to force me to continually add new synths and patches to an already packed synth template. This madness has to end!... Thanks btw, you are very generous... it's maddening!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 19, 2017)

LOVE the Quicksilver patch.

BARB LIVES! 



TheUnfinished said:


> New free soundset, *Podolski Jaune*.
> 
> 30 free patches for u-he's free synth, *Podolski*. A little taste of some of the fun things this little, but clever synth can do.
> 
> Next week will see the release of the next commercial soundset in *The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer*: *Uno LX Vulcan*.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 24, 2017)

Coming this Friday, a collection of 150 patches for a synth I haven't released sounds for before.

*Uno LX Vulcan* is a soundset for Togu Audio Line's awesome *Roland Juno* emulation synth *Uno LX*. It's full of punchy basses, smooth pads, crisp plucks, quivering leads, chunky synths and lively sequences. *Vulcan*‘s specialties are lo-fi analogue crunch, wide warm vibe and sweet drifting tones.

Inspired by legends such as *Vangelis*, *Human League*, *John Carpenter* and *Jan Hammer*; influenced by modern artists like *Michael McCann*, *Cliff Martinez*, *Ben Salisbury & Geoff Barrow* and *Timecop1983*.

If you're thinking "I've never heard of this synth before. I'd love the sounds but don't have Uno LX", well... I have some good news for you. I've teamed up with *Togu Audio Line* to produce a *Special Edition* version of the soundset where you get a discount code to buy *Uno LX* at *20% off* the regular price, after buying your copy of *Uno LX Vulcan*.

How lovely is that? It's very lovely. Very lovely indeed.

In the meantime, why not enjoy/endure my walkthrough video on YouTube...



Or listen to a variety of 80s analogue inspired demo tracks...




*Uno LX Vulcan* and the *Special Edition* will both be available for *£19.99 +VAT*. And there'll be an extra discount for Newsletter subscribers, as always.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 24, 2017)

Glad to see you designing for this instrument Matt which has to be one of the Pinnacles of soft synth design in my opinion. The video is as enjoyable as ever and your patches sound great.




TheUnfinished said:


> Coming this Friday, a collection of 150 patches for a synth I haven't released sounds for before.
> 
> *Uno LX Vulcan* is a soundset for Togu Audio Line's awesome *Roland Juno* emulation synth *Uno LX*. It's full of punchy basses, smooth pads, crisp plucks, quivering leads, chunky synths and lively sequences. *Vulcan*‘s specialties are lo-fi analogue crunch, wide warm vibe and sweet drifting tones.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 28, 2017)

*Uno LX Vulcan* and *Uno LX Vulcan Special Edition* (where if you don't already own *Uno LX*, you can get a *20% off* discount code) are both now available to buy!


----------



## pfmusic (Jul 30, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> *Uno LX Vulcan* and *Uno LX Vulcan Special Edition* (where if you don't already own *Uno LX*, you can get a *20% off* discount code) are both now available to buy!



Brilliant sounds - love Uno LX Vulcan! Well done and thanks for the discount on the UNO LX synth! Cheers


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 30, 2017)

I'm waiting for August...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 31, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> I'm waiting for August...


Summer Sale starts tomorrow. But bear in mind that none of the new stuff will be included.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 1, 2017)

Hooray! It's *The Unfinished Summer Sale*! As if *The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer* couldn't get any better!

Okay, enough exclamation marks (or points, if you prefer... wrongly).

You can get up to *50% off* of *The Unfinished* synth soundsets, sample packs and bundles. Just add stuff to your cart and use the discount code *FABORAMA*.

The *Summer Sale* runs throughout the whole of August. Happy shopping amigos.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 1, 2017)

And for those of you who might be interested in such nonsense, I've put together a list of my *Top Ten Classic Synth Film Scores* for you to argue with over on my site!


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 1, 2017)

It's August and I just picked these up...

Zebra Elysium: Dark Edition
The Snarling
Omnisphere Colossus
Omnisphere Colossus II


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 1, 2017)

Because I'm a greedy bastard, I'm slightly disappointed that the new Diva Phenom soundset is not included in the sale (which is totally fair -- I understand leaving it out, given it's very recent vintage). No matter; I'll pick it up anyway soon, and am just deciding whether I want to go for the Diva Bundle (which contains all of the Unfinished's _other_, non-Phenom Diva presets) while I'm at it.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 1, 2017)

SirkusPi said:


> Because I'm a greedy bastard, I'm slightly disappointed that the new Diva Phenom soundset is not included in the sale (which is totally fair -- I understand leaving it out, given it's very recent vintage). No matter; I'll pick it up anyway soon, and am just deciding whether I want to go for the Diva Bundle (which contains all of the Unfinished's _other_, non-Phenom Diva presets) while I'm at it.



Actually, it looks like the Phenom set IS part of the Diva bundle.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 2, 2017)

Wes Antczak said:


> Actually, it looks like the Phenom set IS part of the Diva bundle.


That is correct Wes.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 2, 2017)

Must resist...somewhat...as payday is coming ahhh


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 2, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> That is correct Wes.



How did I not notice that before?!? Diva presets, here I come!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice list of synth soundtracks Matt. John Carpenter is one of my greatest influences. I must try and track down some Goblin.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 2, 2017)

Did the special offer for the Phonek VST come over yet BTW?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 2, 2017)

FGBR said:


> Nice, got Colossus II, Ferox and Gravastar, which should keep me busy for a while.
> 
> And I'll certainly recommend the Phenom bundle, it's excellent.


Got the Phenom Bundle it is awesome

Got that when it came out


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Did the special offer for the Phonek VST come over yet BTW?


Not yet. It's on its way next week... hopefully.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 4, 2017)

Today's the last day to grab the Newsletter discount for *Uno LX Vulcan* if you're a subscriber!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice commercial. I got curious about the ice-cream  Might have to go and buy ice-cream now. It worked in a funny way.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 4, 2017)

Cheers Matt 

Buy something nice for the little one


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 4, 2017)

I must confess I was going to spend triple digits...but not sure if I have the job I interviewed for today yet


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 4, 2017)

PSA the Diva bundle with the summer discount is astoundingly cheaper than a discounted price for owning the Phenom bundle - as I just found out from the horse's mouth.
This is positively FABORAMA!
The world is a brighter place tonight.
I am now going to re-watch Stranger Things for Ms Deli's sake and then go Diva mental!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 5, 2017)

PeterN said:


> Nice commercial. I got curious about the ice-cream  Might have to go and buy ice-cream now. It worked in a funny way.


Funnily enough, that's a photo I took myself. Sad that I had to eat two ice lollies to make it. :D


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 9, 2017)

The golden hour and nuclear power; perfect fifths and analogue drift; ancient runes and electric tunes.

A preview of something new: *Phosphor Vol 1* and *Vol 2*.

Coming soon (Friday, to be precise).

Walkthrough videos...





Demo tracks...





And if you don't own *Phonec 2*, I'll be running another offer to get a discount of *20% off* the retail price of this wonderful synth.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 11, 2017)

*Phonec Phosphor Vol 1* and *Vol 2* are now available from my website for *£14.99 +VAT* each.

Tapping into the vibe of synth pioneers such as *Boards of Canada*, *John Carpenter* and *Aphex Twin*, *Phosphor* delivers solid basses, resonant pads, clunky leads, deceptive sequences and claustrophobic atmospheres. All with a dusty, raw and suspicious character.

If you dig 70s prog, 80s horror, 90s house or a blend of all three, *Phosphor Vol 1* and *Vol 2* will provide you with a messy but methodical new palette of dynamic and dastardly noises to play with.

Don’t own a copy of *Phonec 2*? *The Unfinished* has you covered. When you download *Phosphor*, you will find a code for *20% off *Phonec 2, which you can use over at the *Pyschic Modulation* website.

Enjoy!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks, Matt. I wasn't really looking for another synth; however, there is something very appealing about Phosphor and I am really enjoying all of the demos. Thank you for bringing it to our attention and of course for the wonderful sounds. Cheers! Also, many thanks for arranging for the discount with Psyhic Modulation. I may just look into this over the weekend.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 12, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Also thanks for the introduction to Phonec... never even heard of that synth. Sounds interesting!



Love that synth. Just used it quite a bit in a recent project for Divergent Audio Group (Chordscape).


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 12, 2017)

Honestly curious why this choice .....
Probably fine synth ... really tough to add another to large list of great ones.

Good luck though !!  

Likely adding Colossus II soon ..... luv Pangea ! 
Absynth5 can always use strong new creations ...


----------



## Erick - BVA (Aug 12, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Honestly curious why this choice .....
> Probably fine synth ... really tough to add another to large list of great ones.
> 
> Good luck though !!
> ...



Honestly, I feel like Phonec fills a void. There is really nothing like it, so it would not be like getting a repeat synth. Just my honest opinion.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 12, 2017)

Sibelius19 said:


> Honestly, I feel like Phonec fills a void. There is really nothing like it, so it would not be like getting a repeat synth. Just my honest opinion.



OK .... Matt knows his way and Phonec must be worth a look... Certainly huge cost advantage now!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 13, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Honestly curious why this choice .....
> Probably fine synth ... really tough to add another to large list of great ones.
> 
> Good luck though !!
> ...



Well, it's nice for me to programme new and different synths. And I want to help publicise synths I think people might not know about and that I think they'll really enjoy.

My Retro Synth Summer seemed like the perfect ooportunity to do so. And it seems to be the case, I've sold many more copies than I was expecting to.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 13, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Well, it's nice for me to programme new and different synths. And I want to help publicise synths I think people might not know about and that I think they'll really enjoy.
> 
> My Retro Synth Summer seemed like the perfect ooportunity to do so. And it seems to be the case, I've sold many more copies than I was expecting to.



Congrats !! I understand and respect your support for 'new and different' synths ... after all, every great one had to start at zero as well. Of course, your libraries are a great teaching tool and shortcut to making music for sure !
At skill levels far below yours, it is a challenge to build true expertise with different synths. 

Still some time left on Retro Synth Summer .... so we'll see!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 18, 2017)

Zebra Theta teaser...


----------



## dhlkid (Aug 18, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 21, 2017)

*Zebra Theta* is a collection of 200 patches for *u-he Zebra2*.

*Theta* is designed to take *Zebra* back a few years and create classic synth sounds but with a little bit of modern, cinematic bite.

The sound is inspired by great analogue machines such as the *Prophet 5*, *Minimoog* and *Yamaha CS* series, as well as digital classics like the *DX7*, *Fairlight* and *Emulator II*. So you can expect synth patches that are warm, crunchy, lo-fi, phat and crisp. There’s drift and depth, punch and presence.

Theta’s perfect if f you’re a fan of modern synth scores such as _*Tron Legacy*_, _*Ex Machina*_, _*Stranger Things*_ and _*Mr Robot*_, or dig the music from game series such as _*Mass Effect*_ and _*Deus Ex*_. Or maybe you fancy creating your own soundtrack to the new _*Blade Runner*_ movie?

Lush, lustrous pads; deep, dense bass; intense, innovative leads; driving, dynamic sequences; smooth, sweeping scapes; all with that familiar 80s retro vibe, but with a little hint of the contemporary. *Zebra Theta* is also great for ambient and synthwave music, as well as cinematic soundtracks.

There’s also a *Dark Edition*, utilising the devilish darkness of *ZebraHZ*‘s analogue-modelling filters. Plus, all patches come with kinetic controls via the modwheel and X/Y pads.

Synths are back!

Walkthrough video...



Demo tracks...



*Zebra Theta* will be available for *£24.99 +VAT*, with the *Dark Edition* at *£34.99 +VAT.*


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 21, 2017)

Amazing work as usual! Always wondered, how do you come up with the name for the patches?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 21, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Amazing work as usual! Always wondered, how do you come up with the name for the patches?


Various ways I come up with patches Adam. Sometimes I'll just use my imagination, other times I'll use random name generating methods and pick ones that work (or adapt them so that they do!).

It's sometimes the hardest part of the job!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 21, 2017)

Do you have other programmers who work for you by the way Matt or is everything your output? Cheers



TheUnfinished said:


> Various ways I come up with patches Adam. Sometimes I'll just use my imagination, other times I'll use random name generating methods and pick ones that work (or adapt them so that they do!).
> 
> It's sometimes the hardest part of the job!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Do you have other programmers who work for you by the way Matt or is everything your output? Cheers


It's all me (with few exceptions such as Omnisphere Lost & Found, where I worked with Pendle Poucher, or Diva Synthwave with Luftrum).

All the synth sounds, all the artwork, all the copy. Little old me.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 21, 2017)

I am loving my Diva bundle. More please


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 21, 2017)

Your a maschine! (get it : l )



TheUnfinished said:


> It's all me (with few exceptions such as Omnisphere Lost & Found, where I worked with Pendle Poucher, or Diva Synthwave with Luftrum).
> 
> All the synth sounds, all the artwork, all the copy. Little old me.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Aug 25, 2017)

*Zebra Theta* and *Zebra Theta: Dark Edition* are now available to buy from *The Unfinished* website.

Hundreds of classic synth sounds re-imagined for modern, contemporary scoring.

And with that... *The Unfinished Retro Synth Summer* is almost over. Theta is the last soundset for the season. The *Summer Sale* continues until the 31st of course, but then we'll be back to a more serene release schedule!

Sounds for *Kontakt*, *Omnisphere* and *Massive* await...

Thanks to all who have supported me over the last three months, whether it's been by buying my sounds, sending me fun emails/messages, or simply helping spread the word. It's been enormous fun (hard work, but fun!). Thanks.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 1, 2017)

I've extended *The Unfinished Summer Sale* by one more day, as I was out all day yesterday and unable to remind everyone!

Plus, today is the last day to save on *Zebra Theta* and *Zebra Theta: Dark Edition*, if you're a newsletter subscriber.


----------

